# Deer Whacked North of Bismarck?



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Rumors abound. Whats the hot scoop?


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Poached?


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

--I guess if it did happen It definitely wouldn't surprise me. Poaching is horrible in some areas around Bismarck, two bucks I was after this fall were gut shot and found dead mid October, made me sick. Hunting a new area you definitely learn a lot, 1. poaching happens quite frequent, 2. During gun season, pickups go where they want, road or no road.


----------



## adokken8 (Mar 18, 2010)

There was a article in the Minot Daily news about 14 dead deer found in some ones yard north of Bismarck. It also stated that he had lost his hunting privilege for a certain period of time in the recent years. Also it said they were laying around the persons place,some covered with snow and the impression I got was they were shot with a 22 caliber. Now I may not have the details all correct,after all I will be 85 this summer. So it was hushed up in a hurry as that was the end of any information concerning this.
So we finally have CWD in North Dakota,would be interesting to know where it came from.


----------

